# My 04M6 Dyno Numbers.. N/A...



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

It was 95 degrees when pulls were made.. ((Damn Florida Weather))

First Pull was to 5500rpm. 
Second Pull was an accident. (Second gear pull)
Third was full pull to 6800rpm
Fourth was full pull to 6800rpm

My Performance mods..
-AEM cai
-Granetelli MAF
-F.A.S.T. 78mm TB
-228/228 114LSA Cam
-Stage 2.5 220cc PRC 5.3L Heads
-SLP Underdrive Pulley
-Kooks 1 3/4 LT's w/ no Cats
-05-06 MagnaFlow Catback
-MSD Plug Wires
-NGK 55 Plugs
-Stock 04 Intake Manifold


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

29 views and no replys.???


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

GOGOGTO said:


> 29 views and no replys.???


Ok I'll bite... Are you bragging or complaining??


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> 29 views and no replys.???


aww man that's the best you can do? jk. those are nice numbers NA, a friend put that down in his supercharged 04 on a mustang dyno. what type dynometer was it?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

koman said:


> aww man that's the best you can do? jk. those are nice numbers NA, a friend put that down in his supercharged 04 on a mustang dyno. what type dynometer was it?


DynoJet Dyno...


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Graph looks real good. I think you got a few more ponies to squeeze outta those heads. Give it some time, then go back and tweek the tune.
Nice job! :cheers


----------

